# Bearsox On The Mend



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Some of us have noticed the recent absence of Bearsox02 AKA Dennis Rutherford. In an e-mail he has infromed me that he suffered a mild heart attack due to a heart virus and a minor blockage. A stent and some meds have him back home and resting. As soon as he is able he will be back here in the mix. For now, he asked to pass on a hello to the gang here. We all wish him a speedy and full recovery!

Get well Dennis. Al


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

get well soon Dennis. we all miss you.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Mind that ticker Dennis


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

smalltime said:


> Mind that ticker Dennis


been thar's 2wice....
take things easy dude :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bless you real good, Dennis!


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

*King of the keg*

Get well my friend, don't worry I'll guard the keg.

Peace,
Verb


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

oh MAN- Dennis, you never mentioned anything to me in your recent emails about orders ?! Geez dude, you take care now- and get well buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

Hope the road to recovery is smooth, straight and fast! We're thinking of you, Dennis.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Get well soon Dennis. You are in our prayers.
Clem


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Get well soon - sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Quick recovery and Best wishes to stay on track.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's hoping you get well soon, Dennis. Dave.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Get well soon,we miss you dude


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Best wishes Old Sox!


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Dennis;

Get well soon.

Leo Belleville


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*dennis*

get well soon dude hope u feel better.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

take good care dennis we need you round here! this gang will be here when yer fit! besides i,ll bet that air conditioning feels right nice.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dennis,

GET WELL SOON DUDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

We'll keep the light on for ya Bear!! Get better soon, and glad it was a mild attack!


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Get up and about soon!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Bearsox02 AKA Dennis Rutherford
I'm still sort of the newbie on the slot car side of the hobby and like listening to the more experienced people and I definitely consider you one of those.I read a lot of your post's and comments you've made on other post. 
So in short Get Well and take care of your self, Because obviously I'm not the only one that miss's you.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bear take care and look forward to seeing you here on HT again after you are all better.

Wishing you a fast and speedy recovery, Bob


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Dennis,*

Follow ALL doctor's orders and get well soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*Sorry, I couldn't resist, flame me if you must....*

Take care, Dennis! (Boy, I hope the Doc used parts from Balls-Out to put him back together! :thumbsup


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dennis, you take care of those parts. They are hard to come by. Quad bypass with bloodstream mersa infection. Laid my arse up for 6 months. You don`t want to go there. Be well soon. Dan


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Dennis:

Get well my friend! See what moving to Florida can do to ya!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Take it easy Bear, heres to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Your in our prayers bro. Get well quik.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Get WELL Soon! 

Wes


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dito...take care of yourself!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Bear!!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hi Everyone , 
Been out of hospital for a couple of days now but dragging my behind some till now . More so due to the virus i suppose as that's what they do . The heart attack is sadly the old hat for me as i am a heart patient already . I have earlier had 5 bypasses , multiple stents and a couple other previous attacks .That said i do feel much better and keep improving as antibiotics do what they do now ! 
Great friends letting you know they care sure does help . Here on this board i have many many friends to thank for the great support shown me ! I am truely honored to know such a group and call you my friends ! Thank you one and all for you posts , emails and calls and while i did not get back to each individually i appreciate you all ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rest up man. we understand and encourage you to get enough rest so that you may be back with us in full and fine form. hope you continue to feel a little better and much stronger each day.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Glad you're doing better. Not wanting to lose anymore friends on here for quite some time!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Glad to hear you are feeling better. 

We'll leave a light on ........... take your time ........ when you're ready


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dennis, it's great to read your post and know how you're doing.  Keep getting stronger and let the meds do their thing, and you'll soon be your old self again... we're ALL pullin' for ya Buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

:hat::woohoo::hat::woohoo:

bearsox this just made my day to here that you are doing O.K. 

Bz


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are getting better.


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

Get well...peace & blessings!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Glad you're feeling better Dennis!!!
Get well soon.


----------

